# green dot MoneyPak



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I bought one of these to fund my PayPal so i could avoid the 3-5 day wait for a bank transfer. I put $100 on a card, paid almost $5 fee for the card, and headed home to fund my Paypal. I click on "add funds" from moneypak at Paypal and SURPRISE!!!!!!!!! I have to register at MoneyPak including a SOCIAL SERCURITY #. After being hi-jacked through Paypal once, I don't give my SS# to anyone and don't leave cash in my Paypal account.

I called MoneyPak to ask why they needed MY social security # in order for me to spend MY money. After being told nothing useful I asked to speak to a supervisor and after much of the same old nothing I asked to speak to his boss ....... I was connected to a telephone survey about MONEYPAK!!!!! ............... NOW I"M MAD!!!!!!  I call back and get one the head honchoes finally. Again no satisfactory answer on the social sercurity #. I get some nonsense about it being a "financial instrument" and they are just following federal guidelines.Sounds like a bunch of bull to me. 

I requested a refund and was told it would take 10-14 days for them to issue a check to get MY money back. 

PLEASE AVOID USING MONEYPAK .......and tell your friends.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

never heard of moneypak..thanks for the fair warning..


----------



## aok66 (Jan 27, 2012)

I didnt have to give mine. Maybe just where you live.
I really like money pak. Its a lot quicker.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Un -assimilated myself*

Sorry Win,

Thats hard luck for sure. My experiences were similar on another matter. Pay Pal (the Borg) sucks. A monopoly until proven otherwise. I told them to bite me some time ago.

At the point that they started demanding information of a more private nature while simultaneously holding my purchasing ability hostage; we had an issue. Ironic, when you consider the Borg had been greedily hoovering up my payments for years. NO PROBLEMO!

It was difficult to lose the instant gratification fix at first; but that's kinda what they are banking on. When contacted, most sellers and vendors are more than happy to do to some kind of work-around; and those that arent, I dont need.

My "credit" is perfect, thats all they need to know. Their credibility is suspect, and thats all "I" need to know.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

My experience with moneypak has been very positive. I use it for online purchases and paypal e-bay. It is a most convenient instrument. I don't see the big deal about giving out the SS#. I've seen a site online where they list the numbers with peoples names by the thousands. I think anyones ss # can be easily gotten.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

instead of Money Pack try a EBAY Gift Certificate card.

just an opinion, 
its 2012 Paypal is here (good Borg comparison)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

As the feds grab more and more power & information it is getting harder and harder to stay below the radar. Pretty soon they'll figure out a way to monitor every time we go to take a piss. 

I'm all for the "information age" but not a fan of the "no privacy" age that apparently comes with it and seems to be written in code in the fine print on everything.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

After all these years with numerous postings and warnings on many different outlets, why anyone would use either Paypal or eBay beyond the most basic of purposes still amazes me. And in my opinion, trusting them is out of the question.

So I feel for you Win, but I am not surprised. While Paypal offers a convienient service, I would not trust them with a penny of my money. This is why I empty my Paypal account any time there is a balance. It's also why the bank account tied to Paypal has almost no money in it and is used for no other purpose than recieving money from my Paypal balance, and then quickly emptied.

They have rigged their system to make sure they hold money as long as possible in order to accumulate whatever interest they can garner. They can take money instantly, but when it comes time to get your money, it takes days.

It does not take a genius to see how they have gamed the system.

Joe


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I have used PayPal for over ten years, never had a problem. 
They have actually helped me get money back from deadbeat sellers. 
Their buyer protection is top notch.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I just quit facebook due to the fact that they scrape all info on face book and provide it to the feds!

Plus an marine recent was grabbed by the secrete service, fbi & local cops.
was not read his rights, was committed to a crazy house. after a few weeks a judge got him released.

So for my slot car needs, I will paypal when i have no other choice.
no need for anyone but SS to need my SS num


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

travis1960 said:


> I have used PayPal for over ten years, never had a problem.
> They have actually helped me get money back from deadbeat sellers.
> Their buyer protection is top notch.


I use PayPal also, never had a problem but I use it sparingly and keep damn near a zero balance in it. It has some advantages like Bill stated the instant gratification ... But I watch them like a hawk. ..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used Paypal for as long as I've been slotting this time around. It basically is my primary money account. I do way more selling than buying, and always through the S&S here. Money goes in the account, and generally comes right out that day. Being choosy makes all the difference. Making a withdrawal from an ATM costs me 2 bux. Buying something at the market costs me 1.00. Getting up to 50.00 at the P.O. is free when I ship something out, as is buying something at Walmart. The trick with wally is you can only get cash back in 20$ increments. Needless to say, in my financial predicament, the money in my Paypal account doesn't stay there long!!


----------

